
Why China went to war against golf - BIackSwan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/10877555/Why-China-went-to-war-against-golf.html
======
contingencies
TLDR: _due to land use concerns, nominally limitations have been placed on the
construction of additional golf courses. In reality, they 're still getting
built._

~~~
justincormack
Not due to land use concerns, because Mao said golf was a decadent sport of
millionaires, and China was not to have those.

~~~
contingencies
I'm talking about now ( _...additional golf courses_ ).

You're talking about some interpretation of the impact of what Mao said half a
century ago on the Communist Party's latter-day policymaking ... which, given
that the CP are not Maoist or even really communist anymore, is dubious and of
passing historical interest at best.

------
stephenitis
The article never leads the user to gain any takeaway other than golf in China
is growing and buy my book...

